# Norway Tippeligaen Playoff 06 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 3, 2009)

06 Nov 17:00 Fredrikstad v Sarpsborg 1.44 4.33 7.00 
06 Nov 17:00 Kongsvinger v Sogndal 2.15 3.30 3.30


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 6, 2009)

Only a few minutes left until the start of the play offs. 

My predictions are :
Fredrikstad v Sarpsborg - draw
Kongsvinger v Sogndal - Sogndal win

I choose the surprises because usually in Norway it happens exactly the oppposite of the expected.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 8, 2009)

Fredrikstad 0 - 2 Sarpsborg 08 

 FT Kongsvinger 3 - 1 Sogndal 


I knew I should take Sarpsborg instead of the conservative bet - draw  :evil:


----------

